# Juwe Rezepte



## Tronnic² (14. April 2009)

Huhu Leute, gibt es irgend eine andere Möglichkeit an die guten Rezepte zu kommen als mit Juwedaily´s? Man bräuchte ja fast ein halbes Jahr bis man jedes Rezept hat. Ich hab hier mal ne Liste gemacht was ich net hab. (Die ist nur von den Steinen, nicht mit Ringe usw)




> Rot:
> Klobiger Scharlachrubin: - (Dala Vendor)
> Feingeschliffener Scharlachruhin: - (Dala Vendor)
> Scheinender Scharlachrubin: - (Dala Vendor)
> ...



Für jedes Rezept bräuchte ich mindestens 4 Juweliersabzeichen. Die Ringe und "manche" Rezepte sogar 6. Wie soll man das bitte alles machen?? Manche Juwes haben ja alles, wie habens die gemacht? Wirklich jeden Tag dailys?

Bei anderen klassen kann man so viel gutes Zeug vom Lehrer lernen. Und hier wohl net? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.
Deswegen bitte ich euch, mir zu sagen wie´s die anderen dann machen.

Grüße, Franky.


/Edit Ja ich habe schon alle Rezepte die in Hero´s Droppen können. (Und einige von normalen Mobs drausen)


----------



## neo1986 (14. April 2009)

in der ruhe steckt die krafft ich wuenschte ich haette so viele rezepte fuer mein ingi.

Sehe es vom guten dir wirds net langeweilig.


----------



## Elemerus (14. April 2009)

naja so is das nun nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die raren gems kannst schon für 3 marken kaufen, die drachenaugenteile, die nur für dich sind sogar für 2! die ringe für 6 und die metas für 5. für 4 kannst auch was kaufen nur hab vergessen was.

mach die einfach täglich is wenig aufwand für die schätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griese (14. April 2009)

Kaputte Halsketten kaufen.

Und Wotlk gibts jetz seit 4 ? Monaten, ist doch klar das manche nu fast alles haben.


----------



## Tronnic² (14. April 2009)

Also gibt es wirklich keinen andren weg ... =/ ich glaub ich zieh nen 2ten juwe hoch nur um schneller an rezepte zu kommen xP


----------



## ErzdämonZerwas (15. April 2009)

Die meisten Vorlagen braucht man doch sowieso nicht, ich habe mir am anfang alle nützlichen Vorlagen gekauft. Jetzt verkaufe ich immer Drachenaugenk. Ich habe noch ein paar Symbole auf Lager falls mal jemand einen anderen Stein will, das ist aber noch nie vorgekommen, es sin immer dieselben Steine nach denen gefragt wird.


----------



## Thaielb (15. April 2009)

Jeden Tag die Daily, da darf man einfach keine auslassen. Dauert ja nicht lang. 
Kaputte Halsketten sind nur bedingt eine Alternative. Bei usn kosten die 400 Gold, was in keinem Verhältnis dazu steht, was man bekommt. 

Ansonsten hab ich mir erst alle Vorlagen geholt, die ich brauche. Wenn jemand z. B. in der Gilde oder Freunde spezielle Steine suchen, dann auch diese Vorlagen. Es ist dann kein Problem, wenn man noch nicht alles kann, da wie oben erwähnt einige Steine besonders gefragt sind.

Abgesehen davon, sei froh, dass es für uns noch etwas gibt, was wir mit unserem Beruf machen können. Hat man alles gelernt, hat man wieder eine Beschäftigung weniger, der man nachgehen kann.


----------



## Tronnic² (15. April 2009)

Jo stimmt is richtig. :>

Noch ne frage an dich Thaielb. Ich sehe das dein Jäger KK und Alchi hat. Hab das mit meinem lvl 60 Mage auch gelernt. Is noch low aber habs vor hochzuziehn. Kann man da vllt. auch gut Geld machen oder is das nur was für sich selbst? Den von dem KK Heal bin ich ja net so begeistert >.>

/edit was kann alchi so für sich selbst?


----------



## Griese (15. April 2009)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Kaputte Halsketten sind nur bedingt eine Alternative. Bei usn kosten die 400 Gold, was in keinem Verhältnis dazu steht, was man bekommt.



Es geht. Am Wochenende hab ich die schon für 200g gekauft und das ist durchaus akzeptable.


----------



## advanced08 (17. April 2009)

hmm mir fehlen seit dem neuem patch 9 stk (morgen 8) der normalen steine für 3 marken


----------



## Griese (17. April 2009)

Mir gar keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 3 Metas glaub ich. Danach noch die Ringe/ketten/etc.


----------



## Thaielb (22. April 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Noch ne frage an dich Thaielb. Ich sehe das dein Jäger KK und Alchi hat. Hab das mit meinem lvl 60 Mage auch gelernt. Is noch low aber habs vor hochzuziehn. Kann man da vllt. auch gut Geld machen oder is das nur was für sich selbst? Den von dem KK Heal bin ich ja net so begeistert >.>
> 
> /edit was kann alchi so für sich selbst?



Ich nutze ihn nicht zum Gold verdienen, bringt wohl auch nicht viel, da die Mats mehr / gleich viel kosten, wie das Endprodukt. Ich biete nur meien Spezialisierung ab und zu an, was etwas Provision bringt. Ansonsten ist der einfach da, um genug Fläschen für die Ulduar-Ausflüge meiner Schamanin zu produzieren. :-)

Auch 200 Gold ist mir für eine kaputte Halskette zu viel. Das bringt ein Marke, ich muss also 600 Gold ausgeben, um mir ein Rezept kaufen zu können, dass es mir ermöglicht Steine zu schleifen, die mir im Idealfall 30 Gold aber wohl eher nur 10 Gold pro verkauftem Stein Gewinn bringen. Es gibt bessere Wege Gold zu vernichten ....


----------



## advanced08 (22. April 2009)

wo gibt es eigentlich die sturmjuwele ?


----------



## Thaielb (22. April 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> wo gibt es eigentlich die sturmjuwele ?



Drop bei der Angel-Daily. Gestern einen bekommen mit 23 ZM.


----------



## Griese (24. April 2009)

Sollte es auch in ulduar geben.


----------



## advanced08 (25. April 2009)

find ich blöd =( da sollten rohlinge droppen und wir sollten dem entsprechend ein rezept haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (25. April 2009)

droppen denn nun neue Juwerezepte in Ulduar? oder gibts da garnichts? denn die Sturmjuwelen naja sind eigentlich für mich als juwe relativ überflüssig.


----------

